
Autopsy of a Pentium III - barredo
http://www.sciencystuff.com/?p=24
======
jared314
Just reminds me how, with the way things are progressing, there will be no way
for future civilizations to actually see out technological sophistication. It
will all be attributed to superstition.

------
yread
Really cool stuff! Check out the timestamps from the SEM - you can see he was
doing the pictures in opposite order.

------
joakin
Wow this blow my mind, i have a CS degree but never imagined this level of
miniaturization.

See Believe

